

Why is CDC storing crucial flu data in a private database? - philipn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2011/10/02/is-the-government-hiding-something-about-swine-flu

======
JunkDNA
Not sure in this specific case, but generally my experience is that many
researchers in the biological sciences want to sit on data for a long time.
The often given excuse is that they want to be absolutely certain they can
extract all publishable results themselves. They're terrified someone else
might find something they missed.

